# pedigree help



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard of exodus vom rolling acres or karla vom leerburg?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

This is all I found:

Karla vom Leerburg - German Shepherd Dog

Exodus vom Rolling Acres - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks its the pedigree of my dog and was just trying to get some info on it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wait...those two dogs were bred together???


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

That's what the pedigree said


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That's some tight linebreeding


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robk said:


> That's some tight linebreeding


Is it? I'm seeing 3-3 as close as it gets for those two dogs.

Line-breeding for the progeny of Exodus vom Rolling Acres and Karla vom Leerburg - German Shepherd Dog

Now the dam, Karla, has some tight linebreeding if you look at her pedigree though. I really don't know much about the leerburg dogs though, but they do seem to have a pretty good reputation. I'm sure there's a reason for that 2-2 linebreeding.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Is tight linebreeding necessarily bad if the breeder knows what they really want to get from it and are careful not to lock in bad traits? Curious. Learning here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually it is a 3-3,3 linebreeding on Otis and the dam is 2-2 on Otis. Linebreeding is not a bad thing as long as the person doing it has a full understanding of the dogs they are linebreeding.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

meldleistikow said:


> Is tight linebreeding necessarily bad if the breeder knows what they really want to get from it and are careful not to lock in bad traits? Curious. Learning here.


I'm not saying it is. This pedigree reminds me of some of the KNVP type breedings I've seen in holland.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa... I was going to edit that to 3-3,3 but my edit time ran out by the time I figured it out. I figured someone would pick up on that.

OP... since there's so much of him and as close as it gets, I'd try to find as much info on Otis if you're truly interested in learning about your dogs pedigree. 

USA Otis vom Jacobiner Schloß - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

yeah i saw the 2-2 linebreeding... Im not quite sure how all that works but my breeder wont touch a dog if it is closer than 4-4 or 5-5...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

We had a thread with some discussion on Otis here not too long ago:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...230-please-critique-pedigree-agility-dog.html


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

juliejujubean said:


> yeah i saw the 2-2 linebreeding... Im not quite sure how all that works but my breeder wont touch a dog if it is closer than 4-4 or 5-5...


Well, I think it really depends on who the dogs are, the goals of the breeding, and who the breeder is when it comes to close linebreeding.

For example, if someone like cliff or carmen (and sorry to name drop guys) had a litter and there was 3-3 or 2-3 linebreeding in there, I would not be one to question it. I'm sure there would be a reason for it. 

Now if farmer joe linebred his pets that close, well, that's a different story.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Well, I think it really depends on who the dogs are, the goals of the breeding, and who the breeder is when it comes to close linebreeding.
> 
> For example, if someone like cliff or carmen (and sorry to name drop guys) had a litter and there was 3-3 or 2-3 linebreeding in there, I would not be one to question it. I'm sure there would be a reason for it.
> 
> Now if farmer joe linebred his pets that close, well, that's a different story.


Yeah, Im sure you are right, Im adopting this girl come december when she is retired from Gildaf German Shepherds
Angel von Sandokan - German Shepherd Dog
she has a 4-4 and 5-5
I trust the professionals opinion... but I would always ask Melinda from this day forward on any future puppies (bucket list is to buy a German Shepherd in Germany when graham and I are stationed in Germany.. hopefully i will be stationed in germany.. that would rock)


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dar was a very nice dog. We got to see him when he was sold to someone else and moved to KY. Would have bred to him, but was sterile. Awesome in the work - Gabor worked him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you should be happy with Angel Sandokan. I have her half sister, same dam , different sires . My female is by Duke Schaferliesel - Airdrie Hill v Schmetterling (bred by Sandokan kennels and imported to USA from Germany , named by importer ?) .
Carmen


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I think you should be happy with Angel Sandokan. I have her half sister, same dam , different sires . My female is by Duke Schaferliesel - Airdrie Hill v Schmetterling (bred by Sandokan kennels and imported to USA from Germany , named by importer ?) .
> Carmen


I have a daughter of angel as well. Fell in love with her and fell in love with angel. Saw she was being retired and jumped on that. She is going to be so spoiled. And will not know what to do with herself.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Smithie86 said:


> Dar was a very nice dog. We got to see him when he was sold to someone else and moved to KY. Would have bred to him, but was sterile. Awesome in the work - Gabor worked him.


Dar is Sirens grandsire. (On the bottom of her pedigree.)


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a wendy vom sandokan puppy and LOVE her! I think you will be happy with her, just going on the moms side. Ironhide has a different sire than Angel, but in all the Wendy puppies you can see a lot of simmilarities even with different sires.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info and opinions


----------

